# How do I estimate the weight of my steer?



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

He is a Holstein. He is 8 months old. His girth is 59" his length from shoulder bone to pin bone is 37"
One chart says 589lbs and the other says 450lbs.
Any idea which is correct?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Don't know, but I do know there is a cloth-like tape which can be used around body just in back of front legs. I've been told it is reasonably accurate.

If the steer will load into a trailer perhaps your local bulk feed supplier has a scale they will let you use. Weight the trailer by itself, with the steer in it, and the difference should be the steer weight.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I've seen different tapes with different weights.

this chart says a 59" girth is 618
http://www.askthemeatman.com/how_to_estimate_weight_of_live_beef.htm

this one says 607
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/components/DI0469tA03.html

this one says 618
http://www.piedmontese.org/GettingYourCattleWeightsWithoutaScale.htm

The tape I have by the computer says 607

We only use the girth x girth x length formula for pigs but the one I found for cows says your animal is 429 pounds....girth x girth x length divided by 300
http://ag.arizona.edu/backyards/articles/winter07/p11-12.pdf
Normally we just tape the heart girth

Never realized the disparity in measuring formulas out there....


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

We have found the weight tapes to be pretty accurate on our calves.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have always used the girth x girth x length but he seems a lot bigger than 429.
I am going with around 550 split the difference.


----------

